# EPO - 3000iu



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

HP has closed down for Christmas.. It is the only place I know and can vouch for EPO.

I'm trying to word this as best as possible to be allowed to post it. If anyone has any info on the above or alternative chem research site then please drop me a PM


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Its bollocks that HP has closed for xmas!! Ruined my xmas!  . What's EPO actually do, except make you lose biking world titles?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> Its bollocks that HP has closed for xmas!! Ruined my xmas!  . What's EPO actually do, except make you lose biking world titles?


makes you really veiny i think.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

It tells your body to make more red blood cells pretty much thats why bikers take it more oxygen in the body and more endurence


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

It's not for me, a mate is in professional motor cross , he gets forearm pumps them that's it downhill from there . EPO increases endurance and then from then on reduces how quickly these pumps come along.. And also never runs outta breath lol


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Was going to say why would lance armstrong jeopardize his world titles to look veiny haha


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> Was going to say why would lance armstrong jeopardize his world titles to look veiny haha


yeah thats not the only thing it does.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

EPO in laymans terms:

More epo - more red blood cells - more oxygen transported - allowing you to go harder faster and longer (at nearly anything) it is literally like shooting nitro fuel.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

WHAT! as if theyve shut, i need more accutane. Anyone fancy telling me where i can get some more?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

kingdale said:


> yeah thats not the only thing it does.


Haha, imagine it! 'Lance you've lost all your titles.....' "Yeah but I'm vascular as a bag of worms! Fuuck it!!" Haha


----------



## Mantoshka (Jun 11, 2012)

You can get EPO on DRSLabs site. Good stuff. Don't know if they open during Christmas, but you can drop them email, swift response.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

epo is dangerous, it might cause a death


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

go porridge blood


----------

